# The 5 deadly terms used by women.



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I use #4 all the time and mean "F you". Luv it!!!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When I broached the subject of selling our mare Lilly to my wife in October, she said "Fine. Go ahead. Its OK."

In December, I sold her to a home that had our trainer's strongest endorsement.

Now that it is March, my wife is STARTING to get over it. She even has tentatively agreed to build a house on a lot we own 400 feet from Lilly's new owner - although she still refuses to drive by and see her...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Poor Bsms, where was this thread when you needed it? LOL!

Spyder, very funny and yes, quite true! 

Side note: I just got off the phone with a gentleman concerning an event my husband and I will be attending. I told the man that I didn't remember any particulars that Don might have mentioned concerning this event because I was half listening when he was talking to me about it. The man was STUNNED! Why? Both sexes do it to eachother all the time, I just admit to it. :wink:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

that is SO me!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha brilliant, i happen to use most of these lol


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, so true .


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha! I use those quite a bit :wink:


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I use 1 and 5 all the time. I always feel so bad for the guy I'm using them with though...so clueless lol.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I totally agree with number 5.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

#4 is mine with the "whatever"- My core team at work is all guys and a few of them know what I mean when I use that...lol


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I think i might also add i tend to use a verity of "Hmm" noises with my boyfriend. Haha he's managed to decipher what each tone of "Hmm" means, the most frequent one is a low short tone which signify's "i don't really approve of what you're saying right now but can't be bothered to argue"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use 1), 2) and 4). 3) & 5) well, not so much... :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, that's great Spyder! I use #4 a lot. Fine, whatever. lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I'm a girl  I use number five a lot.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

haha Kates! You should add another in: The woman sits back in her chair, arms folded? She's saying "I hate you, I want you out of my life. Why are you here? I believe you have better things to do"


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

LOL, this is so funny! And ALL of these are true! I use the "Yup" and "Whatever" ones thee most


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

*Sure, I guess... * Means I can't believe you are going to do something so stupid, and I'll be right when you fail. Gets my hub all the time.
*Oh, REALLY?* Get ready to have diarrhea in the morning!

I use #5 followed by "dude"!

Too funny!! Thanks Spyder!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

So this is what is wrong with me, I am extremely blunt about things if I mean no or yes that is what I say (probably gets me in more trouble though) I think I missed the part in life they teach girls this type of thing. Oh well. Although I have heard friends and relatives talk like that, usually I ignore anything that isn't a direct yes or no and do whatever I think they mean. Oops.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I think my mare has used every one of these with me. I know my wife has.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I listen, don't say a word and it bugs the hell out of them. It gets funny because my silence seems to make them rattle on..........and on......and on.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's one more - yes dear. That's the signal that someone is on to their b.s.


----------

